# SL65 AMG



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Has anyone on here owned/had the pleasure of driving/being driven in a SL65 AMG? I think this is gonna be my next car. Remap taking it to around 650-670bhp & 840ft/lb it is quite frightening on paper.

Seen an 04 plate with 11k on the clock floating around for Â£80k, not bad for Â£150k car. It's perfect mixture of Class/Power etc. Although it won't be a fun to drive car like the TT, it's a different kind of car.


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Wait another year and it will be Â£50k.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I am mate, I'm gonna get 1 next summer. Â£50-Â£80K for Â£150k worth of car can't be bad, have you been in 1? Bet your TVR is a rocket!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Very nice car the SL65 AMG and blisteringly quick - especially if you are going to get it remapped

Looks amazing in silver I think. Good move buying secondhand though - I can't see why anyone would pay Â£150k for one - might as well let someone else take the hit

Good luck!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jam said:


> Very nice car the SL65 AMG and blisteringly quick - especially if you are going to get it remapped
> 
> Looks amazing in silver I think. Good move buying secondhand though - I can't see why anyone would pay Â£150k for one - might as well let someone else take the hit
> 
> Good luck!


Exactly what I was thinking James!!! Not many cars on the road are able to give u a back massage whilst going 200mph+!!! LOL. I'll do some more research at the end of this year to make sure it's the right one.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Virtually nothing can match the SL65 for straight line place.

If it's been breathed on by Kleeman it will be well over 700BHP & about the same lbsft so hit 60 in well under 4 seconds. Turning & stopping are a bit of an issue but the grunt is just out of this world.

I've never owned one but driven a couple & passengered in a few at VMAX. Short of the RUF's, the SL65 was by far the quickest car at VMAX.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Fast mercs really hold their value well uh? :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks paul. Well looking at the figures in 0-100 it's quicker than a carrera gt and 1/4 mile is 1 sec slower than a veyron. Now THAT is scary.

Cheers guys!


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

mark88 said:


> Fast mercs really hold their value well uh? :lol:


Good for 2nd hand buys not for 1st!! 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

S10TYG said:


> Thanks paul. Well looking at the figures in 0-100 it's quicker than a carrera gt and 1/4 mile is 1 sec slower than a veyron. Now THAT is scary.
> 
> Cheers guys!


I can well believe it. Worth noting that trying to apply that level of power & torque to tarmac through just 2 wheels is quite an art (not one i've mastered) & trying to stop the car in a hurry is a challenge.

With the limiter removed, the car will push way past 200MPH & IIRC one was clocked at 218MPH in Germany not that long ago.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Driven the e65! absolutely stunning performance, never crapped myself so much! 

Straight line was jaw dropping, only car i know to spin the rears while travelling at 40mph and flooring it!  Ran out of road before the engine ran out of grunt!

Only gripe with AMG car was the handling... didn't feel ultra confident about tackling any sort of corner at speed. but guess the SL is a smaller size car so should be a bit more sure footed. Mind you only realised about the airmatic suspension to drop the car at the end of the drive so that should help some of the handling issues.

The only problem i see with them is that electronics (certainly on the e class wasn't realiable). My unc had one and it had to make numerous trips to the garage to sort out a dodgy gearbox. Which is fine while under warranty but wouldn't want to make those trips while it was out of warranty!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Clarkson tried it on TG and was not that impressed with the handling but in a straight line they are awesome.

There is too much power going through the rear wheels

SL55 are seriously good money now Â£35 for an '03.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

will you be keeping the TT?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

jbell said:


> Clarkson tried it on TG and was not that impressed with the handling but in a straight line they are awesome.
> 
> There is too much power going through the rear wheels
> 
> SL55 are seriously good money now Â£35 for an '03.


Â£35 quid for an 03 plate?
We can all have one.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> will you be keeping the TT?


Of course. TT is staying for life! Yeh Clarkson said the Brabus just had too much power, I should imagine so at 730bhp!!!! I know the handling is dodgy if I feel like riggin round corners I'll use the TT's, if I feel like cruisin at some serious speeds, SL's the one!!!!

Thanks for all the advice!! Oh yeah another Youtube vid, the standard SL65 blows the SLR in a straight line!!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

many performance mercs are auto's these days, do these SL have the option as manual?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

p1tse said:


> many performance mercs are auto's these days, do these SL have the option as manual?


I dunno it will be nice to have an auto though, manual is tedious sometimes! SL is all round car, not just for power! Air conditioned seats, massaging, closing doors, car has so much toys, it makes toys r us look like a joke!! :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> many performance mercs are auto's these days, do these SL have the option as manual?


I think the only manual cars are SLK and C Class. They put autos in the powerful ones as they can handle the torque.

With that much power why would you need a manual?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

jbell said:


> With that much power why would you need a manual?


I like you Jbell, you got sense!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have driven an SL55 AMG. It was really weired, like any other Merc until you give it a spanking. WOW  

The shove, the noise, the ease at which your license gets taken :lol:

Fantastic car, looks so cool. Great 2nd hand buy IMO. Lucky devil!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i was just wandering.

i think i would have a decent auto now if i could afford one


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i dont know if its just me but out of the box the 55 sounds better than the 65.

It sounds more raw and allot meaner. :twisted:


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I have driven the SL65. Nice car but OTT imo :? Sick fast in a straight line, didn't really push it in the corners (too heavy). Has all kinds of fun toys like massage seats, adv cornering, airco for seats etc etc etc

I still can't believe they let me drive it after I had my license for 4 days :lol: Best job ever 

It was this one:









Had a blast in the SLK55, now that was more fun 8)


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for all your experiences and opinions guys!! Much appreciated!


----------

